# Key Fob Question.



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I posted this here instead of the wanted section because it's more of a question then a plea for help. Can i use a key fob from another B14 with keyless entry / alarm? My car is wired for it but i don't have the fob. The wanted part of this is, if so, how? and can sombody send me one? The dealer wanted $111 for it at a "Reduced" price, it was $135 orginally.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Look on ebay, I have seen them there before.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Terran200sx said:


> I posted this here instead of the wanted section because it's more of a question then a plea for help. Can i use a key fob from another B14 with keyless entry / alarm? My car is wired for it but i don't have the fob. The wanted part of this is, if so, how? and can sombody send me one? The dealer wanted $111 for it at a "Reduced" price, it was $135 orginally.



 dude they are like 10 bucks on ebay...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The procedure for reprogramming for a new remote is amusing. From the B14 FSM:

1- Get in the car and close and lock all doors
2- Insert and remove the key from the ignition key cylinder more than six times within 10 seconds. (The hazard warning lamp will then flash)
*At this time, the original ID codes are erased.*
3- Turn the ignition key to the ACC position
4- Push any button on the new remote controller once (The hazard warning will flash)
*At this time the new ID code is entered.*
[OPTIONAL 4a- ADDITIONAL ID CODE ENTRY
Release the door lock, then lock again with door lock/unlock switch (in power window main switch). -GO TO 4-]
5- Unlock driver side door with door lock/unlock switch and open driver side door.
6- END
*After entering the identity (ID) code, check the operation of the multi-remote control system*

Lew


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

will a maxima remote work on a sentra or vise-versa (or altima or pathfinder, etc)? The maxima has an extra (trunk release) button that my sentra remote doesn't have. Should I just look for 1 that 'looks' exactly like mine?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> will a maxima remote work on a sentra or vise-versa (or altima or pathfinder, etc)? The maxima has an extra (trunk release) button that my sentra remote doesn't have. Should I just look for 1 that 'looks' exactly like mine?


yea, it might work, but i dont think so... i know a q45 remote wont work on my moms 130... but a 01 max remote will work on an 02 sentra... only way to find out is to try...


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, do we know what ones work for sure on a  96 200sx?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Well i called nissan and they said only a 200sx fob will work with a 200sx.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thats the dealer....they want you to buy the 200sx remote. i would say if you have a friend with a max give it a go. i have a 2000 GLE max, could i try it without messing anything up?


----------



## beethaniel (Feb 23, 2004)

I have tried an Altima fob on my 98 SE-R, doesnt work, it has the extra button for the trunk....oh well....

I have an extra fob for sale if you want, 50 bucks, I bought it from Universal Nissan in LA a few years ago, works fine on my new car, but my new car came with 2, so I dont need, let me know....


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

From what i can tell, Pathfinder remotes from the same year set work as well (96 - 97). beethaniel, i might take you up on that offer if my other deal falls through.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Terran200sx said:


> From what i can tell, Pathfinder remotes from the same year set work as well (96 - 97). beethaniel, i might take you up on that offer if my other deal falls through.


dude check ebay.. i got a b15 sentra remote for 6 bucks...


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> dude check ebay.. i got a b15 sentra remote for 6 bucks...



i did, i found one, for $20, ending in 6 days. In ebay terms, about $80 at EOA.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Terran200sx said:


> i did, i found one, for $20, ending in 6 days. In ebay terms, about $80 at EOA.


 damn what is your fob made of gold??? thats seems high...


----------



## jasoninmaine (Jan 4, 2005)

*$20 i'd buy it for that*

my local dealer wants 65


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Jason, for a 200sx?


----------

